# P220 dark elite?



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Anyone own one of these beautiful pieces? Pro' & Con's?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

shift1 said:


> Anyone own one of these beautiful pieces? Pro' & Con's?


I have a P220 Scorpion Elite .45. Pro's it's a Sig. Con's: None


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

my buddy has one and now carries it instead of his sig 1911..that says a lot.

I like the one I have seen. Handled not shot though

in the end I will use a p220 for a range gun so I ordered a sig p220 match elite

I doubt you will regret buying one if you can find one. the dark elites are hard to find
check slick guns


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I put a deposit down on it and the details are this. A doctor who buys Alot of guns from this dealer traded it in and never fired it. So I figured for $899.00 this was my chance to grab a elite. I originally wanted a stainless version but this gun for the money and a 3.9 barrel length sold me. A friend has it with the 4.4 barrel which I have shot and liked, I didn't know sig had 2 barrel lengths available for this gun? I hope to pick up by weeks end.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Picked up the dark last Friday and shot some steel targets quickly today at some private land. Put some carry ammo through it and some 230 grain target loads. All ran perfect and groups seem to be mostly under 6 " at 25 feet which I'm totally happy with. Will put her on paper this coming week and see how that goes. For now just a big smile!!


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

More range time with the dark and she shines in accuracy 5,10,15 feet and even out to 40 I was throwing rounds smaller than a softball so that is all I need to see !!


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Had a P220 'Elite' a few years ago. It had the SRT too. P220's have been around for years. The just change the cosmetics and the 'Elite' name some and there you are. 

Really a very well made gun and it ate everything. They've been use by some European police forces. It's a BIG gun and even with my big hands it always felt too big for me. By comparison my CCW is a 1911. So I never really felt personally comfortable with it. Also I've never got good with any pistol with a DA/SA trigger. Another reason I carry a 1911. 

So, high praise for the 220, it just didn't work out between us.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just the opposite for me. 1911's and me don't mix well.don't like the way they carry and you have a safety to deal with which is not a real deal breaker but for me the trigger on both my 220's work great for me and on the draw I can normally place round one in the center mass with no problem. I also love the feel of the 220's or any sig that is not a 1911. Lol ! I had a sig 1911 for a short time,great gun just not for me!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

the 220 is a great gun. the elite lines have features like the srt I love. My match elite is a great shooter NOW that the rearsight is fixed in place and adjusted for the slightly left placed front sight(wonder if this would have happened if it were made inGermany not New Hampshire!!!?)

friend has a dark elite and he,too, stopped carrying his sig 1911 in favor of that gun.

I am waiting to see the p220 legion


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Make sure you read the posts here about the legion models and free crap they are giving away when you buy one. It's some humorous reading to me. Nothing wrong with sig in my book,I own 3 and like them all and always have. They are pricy yes, if you are a smart buyer you will hunt for the deals on them. I would never pay and never have paid full price for any of my pistols ever!


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

Now up to 7 220 , 5 229s , a vintage 210 and a just acquired original 225 (not P6.....a 225...I can run down the minor differences sometime if anyone is interested.).......... 

As far as carry , my 1911s have receded into the background , only getting carried on rare occasions , in point of fact I carry one of my collection of pre-lock Smith snubbies ( mostly Lew Horton guns) more often than a 1911 anymore , usually a 686 ,66 ,19 , 27 or a much loved model 24...............but the vast majority of the time it's a 220 or 229 , particular favorites being a 229 SAS with a slew of Gray Guns stuff and a Frankensig that I put together myself utilisng an SAS slide , Gray guns Fatrod , Springs etc , SRT trigger and a Bar-Sto match barrel. 


For some folks SIGs are like the old Lays Potato Chip ad ( paraphrased)............you can't have just one. Or alternatively you could say that it's a virus , the fever only breaks with the acquisition of another one , and then only until you see the next one you want.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well hey and welcome ! I have 3 Sig's for now and I totally agree on your words,you can't have just one! I love them but I love all my guns and all of us here need to vote this fall and some people in office who are going to back the second amendment! Nice to see someone from way up north on the board!!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

shift1 said:


> Make sure you read the posts here about the legion models and free crap they are giving away when you buy one. It's some humorous reading to me. Nothing wrong with sig in my book,I own 3 and like them all and always have. They are pricy yes, if you are a smart buyer you will hunt for the deals on them. I would never pay and never have paid full price for any of my pistols ever!


please accent the word CRAP-- because that is what Sig sent. I bought the gun to enjoy the graygun action and the new sights and molding around the trigger guard. I sent for the free stuf as I thought I would get a nice case--who cares about the coin?

it was just crap--would rathe r have 2 free magazines and/or a holster that I can use..go figure:smt082


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I thought about buying a legion? They do look nice,I have yet to touch one yet. I have to stay out of the local gun shops here because every time I go into one I could find another piece I want ! I have been buying lately 1 1/2 Guns per month since Thanksgiving. I need to slow down and shoot them some now! I bought a Springfield MOD.2 9mm 4 inch model right before the deadline of Springfield giving away the 2 extra mags,mag carrier and range bag. That was a real sweet deal I thought and I had all the goodies in about 1 month. Springfield reps online and on the phone were super nice making sure I was registered for the free stuff and asked how I liked the gun! 2 thumbs up!


----------

